# DV Avi -> MPEG 2 mit Qualität



## Masterblaster (24. September 2004)

Hallo,
schneide mein DV Avi Video mit MSPro 7.0 und erstelle daraus MPEG um eine DVD machen.
Die Qualität war bei meinen bisherigen Projekten immer einigermaßen OK.
Nur habe ich jetzt bei einem Abspann eine relativ kleine "Handwriting" Schrift genommen, die auch noch 3 dimensional gemacht (Herausziehschatten), umrandet und antialiased.

Das ganze sieht auf DV Avi schon beeindruckend aus, doch wenn ich es dann wie gewohnt mit TMPEG in DVD kompatibles MPEG2 Format umwandele und auf meinem Fernseher betrachte sieht der Abspann schlecht aus:
 ausgefranst, schwer lesbar, einfach e.

Wenn ich so manche DVD Filmabspann sehe (meine Schrift ist ähnlich klein), dann fällt es besonders auf.

Ich habe auch direkt über MSPro 7.0 in MPEG2 exportiert, aber es bringt nix.
Ich habe mit Bitraten, 2. Pass usw. ohne Erfolg gearbeitet.

Weiß jemand wie ich die Bildqualität verbessern kann?

Wie macht ihr euer DV AVi auf DVD (MPEG2) ?

Gibt es überhaupt einen besseren MPEG2 Encoder als TMPEG (Cinemacraft ist mir bekannt, aber bin kein Millionär) ?


----------



## goela (24. September 2004)

> kompatibles MPEG2 Format umwandele und auf meinem Fernseher betrachte sieht der Abspann schlecht aus:


Nur auf dem Fernseher? Oder auch auf dem Computermonitor?

Wenn nur auf dem Fernseher, könnte es durchaus ein Interlace-Problem sein! Ist jedoch nur eine Vermutung!


----------



## Masterblaster (24. September 2004)

Thx Goela, nett dich wieder zu sprechen!   

Eigentlich nur auf dem Fernseher, wie stelle ich den sicher, dass es kein Interlace Problem ist.

Wir haben uns vor einem Jahr schonmal über das Thema "Deinterlace" gesprochen" und ich es mache es immernoch folgendermaßen:

Das ganze Projekt wird vollbildbasiert in UMSPro 7 in eine AVI DV Typ 2 Datei exportiert.
 Mit TMPEG wird unter den Optionen Source Interlace, Field B, Encode mode Interlace (der Rest der Optionen ist egal)
eine MPEG 2 Datei aus der obigen DV Datei erstellt, die dann eigentlich gut aussieht.


Bei meinen bisherigen Projekten habe ich immer eine recht große Schriftgröße (>30) verwendet, aber jetzt musste ich aus Platzgründen mal eine kleinere verwenden, und dabei ist es mir aufgefallen.

@goela
Wie machst du derzeit denn DV AVi -> MPEG2 ?


----------



## goela (24. September 2004)

Eigentlich ganz normal mit TMPEGEnc!  Einstellungen kann ich Dir im Moment nicht genau sagen!


> Das ganze Projekt wird vollbildbasiert in UMSPro 7 in eine AVI DV Typ 2 Datei exportiert.


Vielleicht liegt dort das Problem
Du schreibst, dass Du es vollbildbasiert erzeugst! Dann aber kommt der Widerspruch! 


> Optionen Source Interlace, Field B, Encode mode Interlace


Der Source soll interlaced sein? Kann ja wohl nicht stimmen!

Probiere mal folgendes:
- Exportiert mal Interlaced, Field B
- Dann decodiert dies mit TMPEG Interlaced, Field B
- Brennen und begutachten!

Tipp:
Du kannst  ja nur das Ende herausrechnen.
- Blende die Einstellungen per Titel ein und mach verschiedene Versuche
- Rendere diese dann unterschiedlich "Field A", "Field B" "No Interlaced" usw.
- Brennen und begutachten.

So helfe ich mir meistens Weiter! Spart Zeit und Nerven!


----------



## Masterblaster (24. September 2004)

> Du schreibst, dass Du es vollbildbasiert erzeugst! Dann aber kommt der Widerspruch!


HEHE, genau wie du habe ich auch gedacht, aber:
Wenn ich so mache:


> Probiere mal folgendes:
> - Exportiert mal Interlaced, Field B
> - Dann decodiert dies mit TMPEG Interlaced, Field B
> - Brennen und begutachten!


ists ne Ruckelorgie seinesgleichen. Warum?

Wenn ich eine INterlace Quelle capture und dieses Material als progressive (bb) speichere, ist es noch lange kein progressives Video (sondern interlaced als progressiv abgespeichert(ist genauso wenn du ein billiges GIF Bild als Tiff speicherst)).

Logisch, oder?




> Tipp:
> Du kannst ja nur das Ende herausrechnen.
> - Blende die Einstellungen per Titel ein und mach verschiedene Versuche
> - Rendere diese dann unterschiedlich "Field A", "Field B" "No Interlaced" usw.
> - Brennen und begutachten.



Guter Tip!
Hab ich auch immer so gemacht, nur dauert der Nachspann (30sec) zum Rendern 2 Stunden!


----------



## goela (24. September 2004)

> nur dauert der Nachspann (30sec) zum Rendern 2 Stunden


Musst ja nicht gleich in die Vollen gehen! Preview Quali oder so!


> ists ne Ruckelorgie seinesgleichen. Warum?


Vielleicht ist zwischen beiden Programmen die Fieldorder verkehrt! Ulead Field A TMPEG Field A = B.

Sowas habe schon mal erlebt und hat mit viel Nerven gekostet!


----------



## Masterblaster (24. September 2004)

Hab jetzt neu installiert (neuer Rechner!)


> nur dauert der Nachspann (30sec) zum Rendern 2 Stunden



hat jetzt in bester Qualität 20 min gedauert!
-> Athlon T-Bred kann ich nicht so empfehlen, der neue Barton hat den doppelten L2 Cache, was wohl diese Leistungssteigerung gebracht hat.



> Vielleicht ist zwischen beiden Programmen die Fieldorder verkehrt! Ulead Field A TMPEG Field A = B.



Wie kann das kommen?


----------



## goela (24. September 2004)

Programmierfehler! Sowas gibt es immer wieder! Bin selbst Programmierer !


----------



## Masterblaster (31. Dezember 2004)

@Goela:
So nun habe ich mal wieder mein AVI DV Typ2 MPEg2 gewandelt, dabei sämtliche Optionen ausprobiert (in den Optionen "Source" "Field Order" und "Encode Mode", Qualität war alles auf Max Profil DVD Pal mit erhöhter Datenrate CBR 7,5 MBit, bin aber nach wie vor mit der Klötzchenbildung und folgerichtig auch Schärfe bei horizontalen Schwenks nicht zufrieden.
Wenn ich mit MSP 7.0 in MPEG2 exportieren sieht es genauso schlecht aus.

Es hängt mit dem leichten Bildrauschen des DV Videos zusammen vermute ich.
Es gibt richtige DVD Filme, die sind ähnlich verrauscht, haben aber die genannten Mängel nicht!

Ich habe jetzt mal Screenshoots gemacht, da kannst du dir selber mal ein Bild von meiner miesen Qualität machen:


----------



## chmee (31. Dezember 2004)

Deine Videodatei an sich ist OK ? Sprich der Teil vor dem Abspann 

Woher kommt denn die Abspannschrift ? Direkt in MSP  erstellt oder woanders ?
Wie war dort die Exporteinstellung ?

Probier dochmal mit Mainconcept Mpeg Encoder 1.5 zu coden ? Der macht ne richtig gute Quali.
Musst abereinstellen, dass er bei Szenenwechseln ein neues GOP startet.

mfg chmee

ps: verd****e SCH**** space-taste, ich reiss sie jetzt raus..


----------



## goela (31. Dezember 2004)

Versuche doch mal das Ganze mit VBR 2Pass umzurechnen und gehe mit der Datenrate rauf auf 9000. VBR ist besser, da Du bei CBR (Konstante Bitrate) immer die eingestellte Bitrate verwendest -> Datei wird viel zu gross! Mit VBR (Variable Bitrate) braucht er nur soviel wie nötig! Also bei Action Szenen (Schwenks) kann er mehr brauchen und bei langsamen weniger!


----------



## Masterblaster (3. Januar 2005)

@chmee: Werde noch testen.

@goela:
Habe ich, 2pass VBR mit 7700 average, 7000 min +padding 9400 max. ,
es sieht nicht besser aus.

Habe bei einem Freund es mal mit seinem TMPEG Xpress 3.0 machen lassen, dass angeblich eine neue 2PassVBR Engine drin haben soll, es war auch nicht besser als meine gemachten Videos.
Ich habe auch zum Test mal ein paar Rauschfilter eingesetzt, ohne bemerkenswerten Erfolg.

Kann es sein dass ich permanen irgendeine Option übersehen habe.


----------



## goela (3. Januar 2005)

Keine Ahnung! Also ich habe bisher mein DV AVI immer in guter Qualität in MPEG gewandelt!


----------



## Masterblaster (3. Januar 2005)

@Goela, dann schicke mir doch bitte mal eines deiner TMPEG Profile *.mcf mit denen du gute Qualität erreicht hast.


----------



## Masterblaster (11. Januar 2005)

@Goela:
habe es damit gemacht, nur noch von NTSC auf Pal umgeswitched:
-> Qualität etwas schlechter als meine besten Ergebnisse mit TMPEG.

In einer Videozeitung Test gelesen, TMPEG nur ausreichend, gut war Mainconcept, sehr gut Canopus und Cinemacraft.

Habe mal mit Mainconcept getestet, sichtbar besser, keine nachziehenden Doppelkonturen wie bei TMPEG, weniger Blockbildung, weniger Unschärfe..

werde Ergebnisse noch posten...
mache weitere Tests...habe erst am WE mehr Zeit....

So LONG


----------



## meta_grafix (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

was Encoder-Tests betrifft sollte man ruhig mal ein Auge ins dieses  Forum werfen. Die Beiträge von mb sind sehr qualifiziert und hilfreich.

Servus


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2005)

Masterblaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe mal mit Mainconcept getestet, sichtbar besser, keine nachziehenden Doppelkonturen wie bei TMPEG, weniger Blockbildung, weniger Unschärfe..



Diese Doppelkonturen sind eigentlich ein Zeichen für FPS-Umwandlungen....
Kann es sein ?


----------

